# TT Front Grill conversion RS style



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Heya

I want to purchase today the new front grill in gloss black with chrome rings. Just wondering if there is discount available when purchasing one of these as being a Forum Member?

http://www.xenonz.co.uk/store/p109/2006 ... RSION.html

If you don't ask you don't get. Cheers


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I replaced my genuine one, because I got a crack in it. £530 :O


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Ouch, not all genuine products are worth spending that kind of money in my eyes. I have heard good things about these replica grills.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

I've committed to the order now. I thought, the price was originally £250 and then discounted to £225 in the past so I'm not really too fussed, but looking forward in getting this on! Might start getting the car to some shows.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Give xenonz a ring and say you're a forum member, you should get a special rate.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

arpuc said:


> Give xenonz a ring and say you're a forum member, you should get a special rate.


+1

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Never mind, maybe next time. I was happy with the final cost considering many other members paid similar after discount.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

It really helps if you have another set of hands to get the bumper on and off. I did it on my own and it took all night!The washer jet hose and other things tie it back but there's a little wiggle room. Having small tools helps as well, like for access to the bumper bolts behind the wings. The lower one has very little room to get to and turn to tighten/loosen. Also be prepared to cut most of the screw hole posts off the the new grille. There is no way to use them and they get in the way. Good luck!


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

efunc said:


> It really helps if you have another set of hands to get the bumper on and off. I did it on my own and it took all night!The washer jet hose and other things tie it back but there's a little wiggle room. Having small tools helps as well, like for access to the bumper bolts behind the wings. The lower one has very little room to get to and turn to tighten/loosen. Also be prepared to cut most of the screw hole posts off the the new grille. There is no way to use them and they get in the way. Good luck!


I've had the bumper off before a few times to do some other work to it. Me and my girlfriend managed it last night and successfully put on the new grill... can you believe it, the Grill from Xenonz arrived the very next day from UPS. I couldn't believe the delivery speed as I have never expected it to arrive that quick. Very impressed! Looks very good and very sturdy.

I will see if I can find a photo to upload of some of the work we had to do...


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

What do most people do with the polystyrene block in the front? I have already had to cut out the centre section of my bumper for this new grill to fit, but It still looks a little crap when the polystyrene there just hidden behind it? I am not very happy in having to cut out more to the car, but what do others tend to do with this?


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I removed it completely. Do you have a picture of your's with the foam in place? I didn't even try putting it on. I found with the centre bar of the bumper gone there's so much flex in the bumper that it's very difficult to hold straight with just one pair of hands.

Anyway, regarding the foam I've considered getting some black high density foam and gluing it into the metal bar behind the grille. If it was cut and sized accurately it would look fine and not as prominent as the standard one.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

efunc said:


> I removed it completely. Do you have a picture of your's with the foam in place? I didn't even try putting it on. I found with the centre bar of the bumper gone there's so much flex in the bumper that it's very difficult to hold straight with just one pair of hands.
> 
> Anyway, regarding the foam I've considered getting some black high density foam and gluing it into the metal bar behind the grille. If it was cut and sized accurately it would look fine and not as prominent as the standard one.


In the first photo above, you can see the foam block there, but I haven't yet had the right weather to take a decent pic with the whole bumper on. I will do this tonight and Upload it.

So did you cut this out as well? People have said you could either spray it black so it suits the grill but I think you would still notice it, as the foam block is squashed right behind the grill. I think this weekend I am going to take the bumper off... again! But do a full job of spraying the fog plastics as well and may end up cutting the foam away.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Cut it away? No I didn't cut it, I completely removed the entire component. I don't think painting it would have worked. It would need to be cleaned and keyed (with a light solvent wash?), primered, and painted. And then the stone chips would probably get to it anyway. However, having said that it would probably look ok. Mine's in the shed so I might try it and if it looks ok put it back in. Definitely a 2-3 day job though all together.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The foam insert is a safety feature and that aside with so much flex at the front with the foam totally removed even a light nudge could ruin your bumber ;-)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Each to their own I suppose, but why would you want a non RS to look like the RS?

Cosmetic upgrades to a higher model always look a bit 'meh, wanted the other / more expensive / better performing one but bought this, maybe no one will notice'

Saw a dodgy /'fake' M3 in Croydon the other week, sounded like a 316/318, but had M3 badges in too many places. Only fooling himself or the local pikeys with old corsas and baked bean can exhausts...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> The foam insert is a safety feature and that aside with so much flex at the front with the foam totally removed even a light nudge could ruin your bumber ;-)


The foam isn't behind the bumper, it's behind the grill 
It stands out like a soar thumb, took mine out









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Each to their own I suppose, but why would you want a non RS to look like the RS?
> 
> Cosmetic upgrades to a higher model always look a bit 'meh, wanted the other / more expensive / better performing one but bought this, maybe no one will notice'
> 
> Saw a dodgy /'fake' M3 in Croydon the other week, sounded like a 316/318, but had M3 badges in too many places. Only fooling himself or the local pikeys with old corsas and baked bean can exhausts...


Because the standard TT grill looks shit

I've not changed any badges, still got the tdi badge on 
NOT trying to make it look like an RS in any way shape or form, it's just a better / nicer grill

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

I completely removed the bumper foam and sprayed the bar behind satin black as the silver stands out behind the grill.

I sanded it first, wiped clean with IPA and used Hammerite Satin Black


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Craig_09 said:


> I completely removed the bumper foam and sprayed the bar behind satin black as the silver stands out behind the grill.
> 
> I sanded it first, wiped clean with IPA and used Hammerite Satin Black


Exactly what I did mate

I also cut the centres out my rear fog grill plates so you couldn't see the blanks through the honeycombe 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rettro- Nice idea removing the blank!

The biggest problem with the RS grill is the numberplate. Looks great without but not worth hassle from police, looks terrible in window imo.

I had my RS numberplate holder professionally shortened to suit a short (legal) plate


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The blue fake drls will never catch on Craig ! 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

I have the bumper off again. It looks like the foam block comes off anyway so no need to cut it. The metal behind it is silver so I will spray that black now and should help darken the front a bit more.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Fitted a RS Plus grill today to replace my standard RS grill which was damaged. It's am easy enough job although time consuming, definitely don't need wheels of to do it though, just turn the wheels out wards on each side your working on. Took 1hr and 30, but could probably do it in around 45m-1hr now I know what I am doing

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, as said, the polystyrene bar just pulls off, no cutting. I then cleaned the metal bar with APC, then sanded, dried, used IPA Isopropyl Alcohol spray, prime red it and sprayed it matt black. I used Halfords primer but some matt black spray from the 99p store, which is shockingly good for the money! I had smooth black hammerite I was using for my hubs, but this is not much good for the front bar because it's aluminium and hammerite can't be painted on alu or galvanised surfaces without primer anyway. cheap spray was better. Make sure you do the top and inside of the bar though because it can be seen clearly through the grille, as I discovered _afterwards_!


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

That ugly "bit" of foam your removing is there for pedestrian impact protection isn't it ? never mind the person you've maimed, at least your car looked cool


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

When I had the TT RS a few years back I'm sure that the black foam insert was still there underneath and did not look consipicuous. As said above this should not be removed for safety reason.

Is it possible to buy an aftermarket TT RS style grille that allows one to retain the foam insert without it looking conspicuous underneath?


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

temporarychicken said:


> When I had the TT RS a few years back I'm sure that the black foam insert was still there underneath and did not look consipicuous. As said above this should not be removed for safety reason.
> 
> Is it possible to buy an aftermarket TT RS style grille that allows one to retain the foam insert without it looking conspicuous underneath?


Agreed, but I'm sure the existing polystyrene crossbar could be retaining without any modification. I didn't try it myself but I'd imagine it's easy. I completely agree about the need of a soft impact buffer so my idea is to use the black high-density foam I've collected instead. It's used as shipping material for big servers and the like. This is less crumbly so easier to slice and shape into place without looking ugly. I'll post more pictures up when it's fitted.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The Ttrs bumper is completely different, the centre cross section is set further back therefore if the foam is there it's a lot thinner and sit behind the cross section

Leaving the foam in on a non RS bumper forces the grill forward

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Craig_09 said:
> 
> 
> > I completely removed the bumper foam and sprayed the bar behind satin black as the silver stands out behind the grill.
> ...


HI Retro,

I saw this post on the day I was working on the bumper, I had a look at the fog grills myself and noticed on ONE of them, the rear plate behind it can come off, making the fog grill honeycomb shaped the same as the rs grill. But on the other fog grill there is no rear plate, is this what you meant by cutting it? I couldn't imagine the time it would take to do that and the precision needed. Why does Audi have the need to fuk around and make one different that the other?? 
Cheers.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Both fog grills have seperate blank plates behind them on the facelift s-line bumper
As seen in this pic









I think on earlier bumpers they actually blank the fog grill itself

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahh interesting, as mine is a little different considering it's the first model (57plate), I have always wanted the TTS front bumper but so hard to find in good nic. I'm overall chuffed with the look of the new rs grill on mine, such an improvement and well worth doing. As mentioned earlier in the thread, it's not about trying to make it look like an RS and pretend to be driving one, it's just helping to improve the look and to keep it more with the times. That's always been my view on doing these kinds of things.

I can happily say I now know how to take off a front bumper and where all the screw holes are lol


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I vowed that I was not going to tinker with the cosmetics of my 2007 V6 model.

But the pictures of the black and red cars are so nice I'm now feeling tempted.

Other than the black paint to re-finish the exposed metalwork behind the new grille, what is the bill of materials to do the conversion on an early 2007 car? I'm assuming grille, number plate holder at the very least.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Number plate holder comes with grill

No other cost involved mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

temporarychicken said:


> I vowed that I was not going to tinker with the cosmetics of my 2007 V6 model.
> 
> But the pictures of the black and red cars are so nice I'm now feeling tempted.
> 
> Other than the black paint to re-finish the exposed metalwork behind the new grille, what is the bill of materials to do the conversion on an early 2007 car? I'm assuming grille, number plate holder at the very least.


I think it's one of those mods that must be done. When the front bumper is off, just some decent gloss black spray paint would do to finish off on the metal behind. Grill will cost about £235 including posting if bought direct from Xenons. Even comes with a ttrs badge which I HAD to remove otherwise, yes I would be pretending.


----------



## THVNDER (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

I want to change the front bumper grills from my Audi TT 2.0 TFSI quattro sline (year 2009) but I would like to know if it is possible to install the Audi TTRS xenonz grill for non TTRS models in mine:

http://www.xenonz.co.uk/store/p109/2006 ... RSION.html

If it is possible... Any discount available at xenonz shop?



Can I change foglight grills for another honeycomb grill suitable for my front bumper?

Thank you mates

Cheers from Spain


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes you can fit the Ttrs grill from xenonz

No there's no foglight grills for that style bumper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

THVNDER said:


> Any discount available at xenonz shop?


There was a group buy earlier, but they currently have it for only £225, so it doesn't get much better than that  
Shipping is also reasonable at £42,90 to Denmark, Spain probably similar?

I just ordered one for myself - gloss black, chrome surround and rings 8)


----------



## THVNDER (Sep 14, 2013)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes you can fit the Ttrs grill from xenonz
> 
> No there's no foglight grills for that style bumper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ReTTro fit

I am going to buy xenonz ttrs style grill to change mine.

I would like to change foglight grills too acordingly to center ttrs style grill but If there is no option...


----------



## THVNDER (Sep 14, 2013)

poder said:


> THVNDER said:
> 
> 
> > Any discount available at xenonz shop?
> ...


Hi poder,

I am going to email xenonz shop to ask about shipping to Spain... Probably similar to Denmark...

I want it in gloss black, aluminum surround and chrome rings


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

You can also see the delivery price before accepting the order when going through the checkout.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine already arrived today and I only ordered it Friday! By first looks, it seems to be a really nice quality 8) 
Better start planning the bumper-off job


----------



## BIKER18YR (Aug 11, 2016)

I thought about the crash bar and didn't want gloss black to went with another grill:


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice, which one is that?


----------



## BIKER18YR (Aug 11, 2016)

It by a company called Cosmo Auto styling. Paid £140 posted.


----------



## Holldoll (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey Biker with that different grill did you have to remove the polystyrene or make any other modifications like you habe to with the xenonz grill?


----------



## Holldoll (Jan 12, 2015)

Not sure whether to get gloss black or not??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gloss-Black-F ... SwOVpXf626

OR

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RS-line-Style ... SwHQ9WUEKH

My car isn't phantom black so not sure the gloss will go?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Not a fan of either of those, as they still have the number plate bar through the middle of them!


----------



## Holldoll (Jan 12, 2015)

I know but i dont wanna have to cut the polystyrene and paint the bar etc, which you have to do with the other grills. God forbid you hit a pedestrian and they found out you had removed the polystyrene safety feature!


----------



## Knight_TT (Nov 3, 2014)

Which one did you go for in the end holldoll, do you mine putting a photo up too?


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Holldoll said:


> I know but i dont wanna have to cut the polystyrene and paint the bar etc, which you have to do with the other grills. God forbid you hit a pedestrian and they found out you had removed the polystyrene safety feature!


You could always fit the standard protective bar fitted to the RS. Not sure of the part number but you could find it through a dealer. Can't be more than a few pounds I guess. I agree with you though.


----------



## Knight_TT (Nov 3, 2014)

Great idea, I do love the look of the replicas. I don't want to cut anything if their is a better way of doing it


----------



## R6MPR (Oct 27, 2013)

did any one ever price up the proper ttrs foam to go behind the grill as i am think of doing this mod


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The ttrs foam sits behind and is held in place by the cross section of the ttrs bumper so won't work on yours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollandTT (Nov 19, 2018)

can you put the original audi rings badge on the xzenon rs grill?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodhouse (Dec 20, 2017)

They look fine standard


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

hollandTT said:


> can you put the original audi rings badge on the xzenon rs grill?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, they won't fit


----------

